# Road bike 54cm frame



## Shortandcrisp (23 Mar 2017)

My son's road bike has been stolen from outside his flat in Sheffield where he's in his last year at Uni. Not much chance of having it returned methinks, he doesn't have the serial no.


He uses it to get back and forth to Uni and also to get to the Sheffield Steelers running club (cheaper than catching the bus), so Dad has offered to buy him something to get him through the last three months!

It's a long shot I know, but does anyone have something that would be suitable in or around the Sheffield area? 54cms frame and good working order. Have considered eBay but I wouldn't be there to check it over and make sure it was safe to ride, so I'd rather ask on here first.

What's available peeps?

Should probably add that budget is probably £300 max.


----------



## broady (23 Mar 2017)

@biggs682 might have something suitable as a commuter? 

Or a single speed / fixie might be good?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2017)

thanks @broady

@Shortandcrisp the only ones i have in 54cm are these 2

2013 Charge Plug

or

Khs Turbo

or if you something a bit newer the dolan in below picture


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Mar 2017)

If you can stretch to £350 you can pick a boardman up from Halfords?


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2017)

£300 or less gets new at Decathlon. There's a store in Sheffield for try outs

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/stor...ore_name=decathlon-sheffield&rememberMe=false


----------



## Shortandcrisp (24 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yep, thinking about either Decathlon or Halfords.
Biggs682 thanks. I'll show him the pictures and get back to you. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Venod (24 Mar 2017)

Do you have facebook this is in "cycling buy swop and sell" He lives in Eggborough, about 7 miles East of Pontefract, He is a genuine guy I have ridden with him, he is on my friends list so if your interested PM your details and I will forward them to him.

Bike for sale £275 - Used - Only done 400 miles.

The Pinnacle Dolomite Bike
£275
DN14
Bike for sale £300 ono - Used - Only done 400 miles.

The Pinnacle Dolomite is our award winning road bike that's designed for UK road conditions. For 2016 we have re-developed the frame for disc brakes to increase braking confidence whatever the weather.. Still the same geometry which rides a fine-line between a more upright sportive bike and a performance bike that an experienced rider will feel at home on during winter training. With space for 25C tyres with guards or 28C without, it's a bike that can be adapted for all-out speed or a little more comfort. Internal cable routing that's configured for UK brake set ups and ease of maintenance and an extensively butted frame complete the package for a bike with sleek looks and a smooth ride.

The Dolomite Three features a tapered head tube frame with a carbon bladed, tapered-steerer fork that's rare at this price level. What's even rarer is a fork like this with mudguard eyelets.. With the fork helping to add cornering control due to stiffness as well as reducing weight, it's a performance option that's also comfortable. A Shimano Sora gear set means clean shifting, whilst the Tektro Spyre disc brakes provide all-weather stopping power.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2017)

How tall is he ? i 5 foot 7 and have a bike for sale , fits me with an 80 mm stem and has pannier mounts , 56 top tube ctr to ctr (virtual )
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/carrera-vanquish-self-build-56-top-tube-ctr-to-ctr.215804/


----------



## Shortandcrisp (25 Mar 2017)

He's between 5'10" and 5'11" cybernight. Told him to have a look in the Decathlon store as first port of call. I''ll let you know when I hear back from him. Thanks for the replies gents!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> He's between 5'10" and 5'11" cybernight. Told him to have a look in the Decathlon store as first port of call. I''ll let you know when I hear back from him. Thanks for the replies gents!


Probably more the right size for him , too big for me tbh as i was sold it as having 54 TT which is why i need such a short stem .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> He's between 5'10" and 5'11" cybernight. Told him to have a look in the Decathlon store as first port of call. I''ll let you know when I hear back from him. Thanks for the replies gents!



if he is 5ft 10" then what about this retro 1980'S Puch Mirage se its set for me in pics at 5ft 10


----------



## Shortandcrisp (26 Mar 2017)

Just an update. Spoke to him today. As there's only a couple of months of Uni left, and most of that is revision time so he's only having to actually be on campus a couple of times a week, he's decided to wait until the final year exams finish at the end of May. Unless he walks straight into full time employment, looks like I'll have just a little longer to save up the cash!

Oh, and the battery's packed up on his Apple Mac. So more expense!


----------

